# Phrase markings/Slurs/Other Articulations????



## aberooski

Hi,

I was wondering if anyone could offer advice. It would be awesome and appreciated very much!!!
I do not play a string instrument. I am currently trying to edit a composition that has violin, viola, cello, and bass.

What would be the most practical use of phrase marks/slurs? Should I think of them as the same thing? Should I think the music is being played by a wind instrument and mark the music in that regard? And, what articulations should NOT go under a slur/phrase mark?

Again, thank you for any and all advice/suggestions for this issue.

~Aberooski


----------



## senza sordino

There is a lot to reply in this post, I don't know where to begin.
If you're writing music for strings you need to think about bowing and the notes played, what kind of sound do you want to produce. The stringed instruments are very versatile. 

Bowing can be legato, detache, pizzicato, slur, up bow, down bow, spiccato, col legno (on the wood), tremolo, ponticello (at the bridge) etc


----------



## aberooski

Thanks for the reply.

I am familiar with the versatility and virtuosity of the string instruments, having listened to and studied sheet music in various capacities. I've also done research on the internet and from various orchestration books. I'm sorry if I was not specific in the beginning.

I was looking more towards how I can articulate the strings as a string musician (not being one myself). I want to get my main ideas of sound across (I am fairly traditional with what I want) without putting too much on the paper (and run the chance of insulting the musicians).

Is there any gap of what is written in books on articulations and how the musician plays the music? Or, is there anything that is played intrinsically/instinctively by a string player?


----------

